# pages here keep going dead as I write reply



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

that won't get ya anywhere.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure admin is going to need more information, such as your operating system and version. Are you using a computer / tablet (website or app)?


----------



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

*samsung chromebook,*

using chrome, obviously


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

No problem with Chrome here.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

kinda said:


> using chrome, obviously


Why is it obvious that you are using Chrome? OH I forgot we are all mind readers.


----------

